# Smoked beets with za'atar



## db28472 (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been wanting to use za'atar, a middle eastern spice mix that is mostly roasted thyme.  I ran across a recipe for puréed beets with za'atar and so I took that idea and made my version. First I cleaned 6 medium sized beets and saved the leaves.  In an aluminum pan I drizzled the larger cut end with olive oil then sprinkled garlic powder, salt and pepper.  I then gave them a good covering with za'atar.












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Feb 23, 2014






I already had my SI #2 going on some pastrami but I added 3 oz of cherry and placed the foil pan in the smoker set at 250 uncovered.  After 3 hours I checked them and they needed a bit more time so I pulled them out and put them into my oven at 400 for an hour.  I poured a bit more olive oil and added about 2 oz of water then covered with foil.  After an hour they came out fork tender.
At this point I peeled them then cubed them.  I tossed them with feta cheese crumbles and walnut pieces.  Drizzle oilive oil, added more za'atar, a squeeze of fresh lemon juice, salt and pepper.  I also sautéed the beet leaves with olive oil and about 1 1/2 tsp minced garlic. Here's how they turned out. Sorry for blurry photo but was rushing to get dinner on the table.












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## moikel (Feb 24, 2014)

Zatar is a great thing, goes well with those Labna style cheeses & tomato.
I love beets in a that style you showcased here,great stuff .


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Now that looks lovely! Best use of beets I've seen in ages! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## db28472 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks!  I'm gonna try to incorporate za'atar in  meat smoking next.  Likely chicken or turkey.


----------



## moikel (Feb 24, 2014)

db28472 said:


> Thanks! I'm gonna try to incorporate za'atar in meat smoking next. Likely chicken or turkey.


Have you thought about quail or spatchcock,grilled ,lemon,garlic,EVO zatar sprinkled on just at the end? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dls1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I agree with Leah. Beautiful job with the beets, and a recipe I've marked for future use.

Za'atar works very well with poultry as Mick says. A chicken recipe (not mine) that I've made in the past with good success follows.

Grilled Chicken with Za'atar

Ingredients:

2 heads of garlic, top third cut off
6 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 3-4-pound chicken, cut in half lengthwise, backbone removed
1/4 cup Za'atar
1 1/2 teaspoons lemon zest and 3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary
1-2 serrano chiles, seeded, minced
2 teaspoons dried marjoram
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
Cumin Aioli
Preparation:

Preheat oven or grill to 400°. Put garlic on a large sheet of foil. Drizzle with 1 tablespoon oil and wrap tightly with foil. Roast until tender and golden brown, 45-50 minutes. Let cool.
Place chicken in a 13x9x2" glass baking dish. Sprinkle 2 1/2 tablespoons za'atar over chicken. Squeeze roasted garlic cloves out of skins and into a small bowl; mash into a paste with the back of a fork. Add 4 tablespoons oil, lemon zest and juice, rosemary, chile, and marjoram; whisk to blend. Pour over chicken; turn to coat. Cover; chill overnight.
Season chicken with salt and pepper; let stand at room temperature 30 minutes. Meanwhile, build a medium fire in a charcoal grill, or heat a gas grill to medium-high. Brush grill rack with remaining 1 tablespoon oil. Grill chicken, turning occasionally, until skin is crisp and browned and an instant-read thermometer inserted into the deepest part of thigh without touching bone reads 150°-155°, about 30 minutes. Transfer chicken to a cutting board, sprinkle with remaining 1 1/2 tablespoon za'atar, and let rest 10 minutes.
Cut each chicken half into 4 pieces and serve on a platter with Cumin Aioli.
Obviously,  the chicken could be smoked for a period of time before finishing in the oven or grill.


----------



## moikel (Feb 25, 2014)

Good looking recipe , I think it would be a great chicken dish.


----------

